# Faux surge



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

For the past 30 to 45 min my driver app has shown a 2x surge in my area of northern NJ but whenever I got a request there was no surge indicated and my rider app showed no surge just my driver app. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver (Oct 18, 2014)

I have experienced it in the past. I generally ignore non-surge pings in this instance, and before you know it, there's a surge ping. I suspect it's a way that Uber is manipulating drivers. Overall, surge is just to maintain supply / demand balance, and Uber has corporate interests aligned with providing the lowest possible fare to customers at all times. I wouldn't be surprised if this were a deliberate manipulation, and wouldn't even be entirely surprised if we found out that some customers were paying surge in these kinds of situations, with drivers being compensated at normal rates, and Uber pocketing the difference...


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

LastGenerationHumanDriver said:


> I have experienced it in the past. I generally ignore non-surge pings in this instance, and before you know it, there's a surge ping. I suspect it's a way that Uber is manipulating drivers. Overall, surge is just to maintain supply / demand balance, and Uber has corporate interests aligned with providing the lowest possible fare to customers at all times. I wouldn't be surprised if this were a deliberate manipulation, and wouldn't even be entirely surprised if we found out that some customers were paying surge in these kinds of situations, with drivers being compensated at normal rates, and Uber pocketing the difference...


NO!!...Say it isn't so, uber "pocketing"/ripping people off


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

LastGenerationHumanDriver said:


> wouldn't even be entirely surprised if we found out that some customers were paying surge in these kinds of situations, with drivers being compensated at normal rates, and Uber pocketing the difference...


The fare you are shown at the end of each ride is the fare paid by the pax. There is no scamming there that I can tell.

Uber recently instituted their surges in range starting from ZERO and going to some number. Obviously ZERO surge is not a surge, but it is now in Uberland.

Drivers are indicated the surge fare in 3 ways. The Ping. The Waybill. The Info button.

It's there in all cases (or not.)

Not accepting pings, surge or not, may adversely affect a drivers continuing as a driver status.


----------

